# Dry start method (Need Advice)



## kadium (Jun 25, 2012)

After doing some reading on the internet, I've been hearing alot about the dry start method. The pros about it are that its cheaper and less maintenance. And the con is that the plants will melt if not supplied with enough co2 during the water filling process.

I was planning to follow this guide. 
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/245-Starting-a-Planted-Tank-Using-Dry-Start-Method

Can someone tell me if the guide is safe to follow, as I don't want my plants to die on me.


----------



## Kevchan (Jul 11, 2011)

hmm seems like an alright start.. water is a bit high in the front of the tank... which probably explains why there is not as much growth as the back of the tank. I Just started a dry start last night. here are the pictures from last night:


----------



## kadium (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm impressed! How much water will work? A few more questions. What substrate and and are you using any additives. My ada aqua soil is coming in soon, and I'm not sure if its good enough by itself. Last question, when misting or adding water should I use conditioned tap water or does it matter at all? For some reason I am thinking that people are adding different type of chemicals into their spray bottles and misting when the chemical is needed.


----------



## Walleye (May 14, 2012)

I am just over 2 weeks into a DSM on a 75 gal. Glosso, DHG, Anubias, crypts, and some Peacock Ferns all seem to be doing well.

I have a glass top on the tank and it keeps the humidity in nicely. The tank glass gets lots of condensation and I can hardly see in there. 

I have very little water in mine. It has been below the substrate for the past 2 weeks, but I worked on the hardscape this weekend and added a little water... lowest spots of the substrate are now below water level... this happens to be only where the glosso is planted and so far it seems unaffected.


----------



## Kevchan (Jul 11, 2011)

kadium said:


> I'm impressed! How much water will work? A few more questions. What substrate and and are you using any additives. My ada aqua soil is coming in soon, and I'm not sure if its good enough by itself. Last question, when misting or adding water should I use conditioned tap water or does it matter at all? For some reason I am thinking that people are adding different type of chemicals into their spray bottles and misting when the chemical is needed.


From what I have been doing it is just below the surface of the substrate. You can mix in some ferts if you wish... but ada will do its magic by it's self. I have used plain tap water... in all my tanks. If white mold starts forming you should remove it asap... search the form for white mold and you will get tons of hits.


----------



## kadium (Jun 25, 2012)

Walleye said:


> I am just over 2 weeks into a DSM on a 75 gal. Glosso, DHG, Anubias, crypts, and some Peacock Ferns all seem to be doing well.
> 
> I have a glass top on the tank and it keeps the humidity in nicely. The tank glass gets lots of condensation and I can hardly see in there.
> 
> I have very little water in mine. It has been below the substrate for the past 2 weeks, but I worked on the hardscape this weekend and added a little water... lowest spots of the substrate are now below water level... this happens to be only where the glosso is planted and so far it seems unaffected.


Nice, im planning to do dwarf tears and flame moss. Possibly DHG also. How will you be handling the water filling phase? Im quite worried about the "melting".




Kevchan said:


> From what I have been doing it is just below the surface of the substrate. You can mix in some ferts if you wish... but ada will do its magic by it's self. I have used plain tap water... in all my tanks. If white mold starts forming you should remove it asap... search the form for white mold and you will get tons of hits.


Thanks man, that will help me alot. I checked out your other tanks and they are very nice. Also same question I asked walleye, how do you handle the water filling process. I'm worried about the melting.


----------



## Walleye (May 14, 2012)

From what I have read, and as you mentioned in your original post, the plants seem to need lots of CO2. I am purchasing a pressurized CO2 setup next week and will be running it heavily for the first week or so. I have a drop checker and will be getting a 2nd one.

I plan to do lots of testing of water for the nitrogen cycle. Lots of monitoring of the CO2 and the pH. I am in no rush to put many fish into it, so I want it to run the cycle and have time to settle in. I am planning to keep track of whatever I can monitor in a spreadsheet... hopefully the data will be useful.

Mostly just try to do everything the best you can, be prepared for closely monitoring the tank for a couple weeks after you flood, and then cross your fingers and pray it goes smoothly! 

Oh, I just ordered a bunch of staurogyne repens today! I will need to give them a couple weeks to root (and they won't be here for a week), so I am probably looking at 3-4 weeks before I flood. DSM is a little brutal in the patience it requires.


----------



## Kevchan (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry for the late response... But compensating for free exchange of CO2 is needed. I had success at about 3-5 bps for like 3 days straight and then slowly bump to 1bps an hour before lights come on until you turn off your lights. 

hope this helps... I have never found DSM to be too hard, I just have trouble with BGA and fungus... :/ but in the end it always works out some how


----------

